
9 VCs You're Gonna Want to Avoid - terpua
http://foundread.com/2008/01/08/9-vcs-youre-gonna-want-to-avoid/
======
pg
I wish VCs were so varied...

Actually Mr. IRR doesn't sound like someone to avoid. If I were a founder I'd
be pretty excited about getting funding from someone whose previous
investments had yielded 30 IPOs.

------
nootopian
I wouldnt want to avoid Mr Blue Blood. He sounds like someone good to have on
the team and his kids.

~~~
ALee
Agreed. Perhaps his children would be interested in internships and could be a
valuable addition to the team.

------
sriram_sun
Some sentence constructs you're "gonna want to avoid!"

------
adrianwaj
You can find a reason to discount anyone... chemistry matters too

------
mig
I would really like to see a real name in each category ;)

